# Distilled or Purified?



## newgreenthumb (Sep 22, 2006)

Which is best distilled or purified? I have been using distilled.  I aslo used tap water and added the stuff you add to aquariums to remove chlorine.


----------



## HGB (Sep 23, 2006)

IMHO after grow'n hydro for over 4 years, tap water is just fine and usally the most stable...

one thing i wouldnt do is add those fish tank pills to remove chlorine as 24 hours of it sitting out will do the same thing....

so far I would rate water supply as 

1. tap
2. anything in a bottle
3. RO.... which is the most ph unstable
4. well water.

right now I am play'n with the well water just to see whats whats and I must say there's alot of ** when it comes to well water....

My well is surfur and i have been use'n it straight in with no ill efects at all

sure beats buy'n water 200 gallons at a time

between the 2 choices you give it would be purified

grow on


----------



## Mutt (Sep 23, 2006)

And with a large amount of the Nutrients most of em have PH buffers and some are designed for hard water. Why pay.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Sep 27, 2006)

I really appreciated the input alot it helps with the water buying thing.


----------

